# Bankers looking east for jobs



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Singapore has widened the gap over London and New York in a survey amongst UK investment banking staff on which financial centre they would most like to work in. The annual Preferred Location survey from financial recruitment firm Astbury Marsden shows that 31% of respondents chose Singapore as their most favoured location, up from 27% [...]

Click to read the full news article: Bankers looking east for jobs...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

